# Duyuru > Kültür >  Büyük Ustaların Gecesi

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgYedirenk Sanat Vakfı "Ustanın Günü" programını bu kez tiyatronun iki dev ismi onuruna düzenledi.

Gecenin onur konukları Yıldız Kenter ve Haldun Dormen, programın formatı gereği adlarına düzenlenen geceye kendi yakın dostlarını davet etti. Hal böyle olunca gece adeta bir ünlüler geçidine dönüştü. Erdal Özyağcılar, İzzet Günay, Gülriz Sururi, Devrim Erbil, Çiğdem Simavi, Kethy Hakko, Lale Belkıs, Nevra Serezli ve Mustafa Alabora, Emre Altuğ, Çağla Şikel ile birlikte sanat dünyasından çok sayıda ünlü sima ustaların onuruna verilen gecede hazır bulundu.

KENTER VE DORMEN'İ EN ÇOK SEVİNDİREN AYRINTI

Kenter ve Dormen, onurlarına düzenlenen etkinlikte kendilerini en fazla mutlu eden şeyin, gecenin her ikisi adına düzenleniyor olması ve yıllanmış dostluklarının, sanat için verdikleri ortak mücadelenin böyle bir geceyle taçlandırılması olduğunu söylediler.

İNCESAZ'DAN GECEYE ÖZEL SUNUM

Başlangıç yemeğin ardından, her organizasyonda solistliğini Dilek Türkan'ın yaptığı İncesaz ekibi sahne aldı. İncesaz'ın gözde isimleri bu program için tamamen farklı bir orkestrasyon ve kurgu ile konukların karşısına çıktı.. 
Yakın tarihimizde bir müzik yolculuğu gösterisi sunan İncesaz ekibi tango, vals ve eski İstanbul şarkıları eşliğinde muhteşem anlar yaşattı.

USTLARIN YAŞITLARINDAN ÖZEL KESİTLER

Yıldız Kenter ve Haldun Dormen onuruna düzenlenen gecede gösterilen kısa filmler Ustaların yaşamlarından önemli kesitler sundu. Filmler, Kenter ile Dormen'in evinde ve Kenter Tiyatrosu'nda iki gün süreyle gerçekleştirilen kayıtlardan oluştu. Ustalar, bütün samimiyetleriyle her soruya açık ve net cevaplar verirken, duygu dünyalarının kapılarını da araladıkları filmlerde çok konuşulacak ayrıntılara yer verdiler.

"KOLTUKLARI SATTIM VE TİYATRO KURDUM"

Batılı anlamda ilk müzikali kendisinin yaptığını, ritmi ve farsı da ilk kendisinin Türkiye'de tanıttığını belirten Haldun Dormen'in Muhsin Ertuğrul hakkında söylediği ise dikkat çekiciydi: Modern tiyatroyu Türkiye'ye getirişine ve ciddi bir çocuk tiyatrosu oluşturmasına tabii ki hayranım ancak yönetmen olarak beni hiç etkilemedi hatta şaşırttı; çünkü, iyi bir yönetmen değildi ama müthiş bir tiyatrocuydu.

"İLK OLARAK EROL SİMAVİ'YE GİTTİM. ÖNÜM AÇILDI"

Mevlana gibi bir ayağını sabit tutarken diğer ayağıyla dört bir yanı dönmeye çalıştığını belirten Yıldız Kenter ise ''İnsanoğlunun yaşadığı her duygu makbulümdür. Madem ben de insanım, bedenimle, aklımla, ruhumla bu duyguların hepsini tecrübe etmeliyim ve her zaman aşkla yaşamalıyım." dedi. Kenter tiyatro kurma maceralarını ise şöyle anlattı: "Orada burada oynamaktan sıkıldığımız anda bir evimin olmasını istedim ama parasızlığı bir şekilde aşmamız gerekiyordu. New York'taki bir uygulama bana tavsiye edildi. Hemen uyguladım. Buna göre, tiyatro koltukları 3'er 5 er satılıyordu. Koltukları alanların isimleri koltukların üzerine yazılıyor ve onlar her oyuna geliyorlardı. İlk olarak Erol Simavi'ye gittim. 10 koltuk birden alınca benim önüm açılıverdi."

"AŞK SANATLAŞIR EVRENSEL BİR DİL OLUR"

Vakıf adına bir konuşma yapan Başkan Ali Tokul, Yedirenk Sanat Vakfı'nın "Ustanın Günü" projesiyle aşkı sanatlaştırmış üstatlarla, sanatı aşkla izleyen ve yaşayanları buluşturarak ortak bir güzelliğin platformu ve adresi haline geldiğini söyledi.

"Yedirenk'in, güzellikle beslenen sanata kendi ölçeğinde bir moral, enerji ve güç yükleme çabasına devam ettiğini" belirten Tokul, "Kalpten kalbe yol kurulduğunda lisanın önemini yitirdiğini; çünkü sanatın biricik kaynağı olan kalbin aşkı sanatlaştırarak herkesin içinde kendini bulduğu evrensel bir dil oluşturduğunu" ifade etti.

Ali Tokul, "Aşklarını sanatla yaşayarak ve yaşatarak ölümsüzleştiren ve sanata tutku ile bağlanmamızda büyük katkıları olan iki duayeni ağırlamanın heyecanı içinde olduklarını" belirterek programı onurlandırdıkları için Yıldız Kenter ve Haldun Dormen'e teşekkürlerini sundu.

Evrensel dili örnekler vererek anlatan Başkan Tokul sözlerini şöyle 
sürdürdü: "Bu dil 'Kazablanka', 'Rüzgar Gibi Geçti', 'Sevmek Zamanı' ve Selvi Boylum Al Yazmalım ile film olur ölümsüzleşir.

Bu dil Steve Wonder ile dudaklarımızda 'I just call to say I love you', Sezen Aksu ile 'Gidiyorum bütün aşklar yüreğimde', Kayahan ile 'Bizimkisi bir aşk hikayesi', Berkant ile 'Bir şarkısın sen ömür boyu sürecek' ve Zeki Müren'in sesinden 'Ben seni unutmak için sevmedim' ile şarkı olur ölümsüzleşir. 
Bu dil Boudlaire'da 'Kalınlaşan bir duvardı aramızda gece', Attila İlhan'da " Ben sana mecburum bilemezsin' ve Sezai Karakoç'ta " Bir gün gözlerimin ta içine bak / Anlarsın ölüler niçin yaşarmış" mısraları ile şiir olur ölümsüzleşir.

Bu dil Shakspeare'de Romeo ve Juliet, Nazım Hikmet'te Ferhat İle Şirin, Haldun Dormen'de "Sokak Kızı İrma" ve Yıldız Kenter'de " Kraliçe Lear" ile tiyatrolaşarak ölümsüzleşir."

Gecenin sonunda ödüllerini almak için sahneye gelen ustalar onur ödüllerini Gülper Refiğ ve Yedirenk Sanat Vakfı Başkanı Ali Tokul'un elinden alırken alan uzun süre ayakta alkışlandılar. Büyük bir coşkunun yaşandığı program gecenin anısına toplu fotoğraf çekimleri ile sona erdi.

----------

